# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  [WTS] TF2 Account w/Primeval Warrior badge & Cheaters Lamant

## SingChao

Greetings to all.

I'm looking to sell my TF2 account. It's old- really old. I've got the Primeval Warrior badge and a Cheaters Lamant. There's also maybe $20 worth of items (according to the store prices) in the backpack.

PM me or reply with any offers. I'm willing to entertain any offers.

-SC

----------


## Guyehh

Uhmm, do you have skype?

just add me; guy.binyamin1

----------


## towser

sent a pm mate

----------


## Guyehh

Can offer more than this guy for sure^ just add me or send me a pm back

----------


## SingChao

Sorry. Account is gone.

----------


## Guyehh

Do you mind to add me? I just want to ask you few questions. thank you.

----------

